# get her tommorow



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

I pickup my new Mathews Switchback tomorrow, I can't wait it is going to be sweet. If you are looking for a great deal pm and I can give you the number to an awesome store with a good price and better yet no sales tax. This guy is reasonable on everything. Better yet just call HiLine Sports in Plentywood, MT and talk to Lowell. He will hook you up, tell him BJ sent you. He has been cheaper than Scheels on just about everything I bought last year. :sniper:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Yea nothing like a little boy waiting to pick up his toy. This was my first year, sat in a stand for one day, and was successful. Its a rush man, maybe you already know that. Have fun!


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

nothing else compares to bowhunting. theres only one word to describe it...stealth. you have to be quiet and concealed in order to get within bow range of a mature whitetail, and when you do that and are successful...its an awesome feeling of accomplishment. i got my switchback the other day too. i am definitely very happy with it. a good upgrade from my outback, even though i loved that bow too.

kase


----------

